# sitema de sonido y posicion de los parlantes para un coliseo



## david7777777 (Sep 21, 2011)

primero saludo a todos los foristas 
y el problema que tengo es que el sonido dentro del mismo es sumamente desastrozo y tenemos un buen equipo de sonido pero yo supongo que se debe al eco POr CAUSA DEL AMBIENTE cerrado y les agradeceria que me me ayuden con algunos consejos o alguna pagina de apoyo sobre la posicion de los parlantes, las ecualizacion y otras cosas mas . ah y es para hacer tipo concierto y como les dije el sonido es malo 
gracias de antemano espero sus aportes y perdon si el tema no viene aqui  
saludos david77


----------



## mtssound (Sep 21, 2011)

hola david, el problema tuyo con el sonido es el eco? que tamaño tiene tu recinto? que tamaño de parlantes tenes? que potencia? es muy importante saber el tamaño y como esta hecho tu recinto para poder ayudarte

saludos


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 21, 2011)

gracias mtssound por la rapida respuesta
 es un coliseo deportivo cerrado con una capacidad para 2000 personas contando con las graderias y la potencia no estoy seguro de ello pero lo compraron especialmente para estos eventos el sistema es un soundcrft ojala hubiera estado en el momento de la compra para estar bien informado de las caracteristicas pero averiguare y hoy mismo y te digo y me podrias dar algunos concejos sobre la posicion de los parlante que a proposito son 
8 cajas , cada caja tiene 2 parlantes lo suelen repartir 4 a cada lado pero como te dije te traigo mas informacion mas tarde y nuevamente gracias


----------



## mtssound (Sep 21, 2011)

dale, es importante tambien para que lo vas a usar el sonido, si lo vas a usar para pasar musica o para hablar, ya que varia mucho la distancia y potencia de los altavoces, y tambien si tiene dos pisos o cual es la altura maxima donde estaria sentada la gente.

saludos


----------



## david7777777 (Oct 10, 2011)

hola mtssound perdon la tardanza esta semana estoy haciendo la visita al lugar del evento y me fijare en todo lo que me dijiste y te  informare  saludos 
david


----------



## david7777777 (Jun 24, 2012)

bueno ya termine de hacer mi monografia de "acustica y sonorizacion de ambientes publicos" y el tema es bastante amplio aunque no es nada cientifico sino todo esta basado en conocimiento empirico pronto estare dejando informacion y algunos trucos para mejorar el sonido y agradecer a mtssound por su intencion de ayudarme y disculpas por no responder  
saludos 
david


----------

